# The Best Book on Baptism - Ever



## CalvinandHodges (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi:

If credo-baptists can refute the presentation of Baptism given in this book, then they have refuted the whole of infant baptism, and not simply their peculiar understanding of it:

Reformation Media & Press

An updated and online copy can be found here:

http://whataboutbaptism.livinghopepress.com/

Give an honest reading of it, and you will find that Infant Baptism is commanded in Scripture.

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 18, 2009)

Not so sure I'm willing to put so much stock in one book that I'm willing to "bet the farm" on it... but thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jul 18, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Not so sure I'm willing to put so much stock in one book that I'm willing to "bet the farm" on it... but thanks for the recommendation!



There is no sweat with that - once you read the book - you will know what I mean.

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## Skyler (Jul 18, 2009)

I tell you what--if you buy it for me, I'll critically analyze it for you.


----------



## Andres (Jul 18, 2009)

wow. it must be a good book. Look at the price on Amazon! 


[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Baptism-Discussion-Candidate-Purpose-Christian/dp/0965685314/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1247944431&sr=8-1"]Amazon.com[/ame]


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi:

I would love to buy you all copies - however - I am a poor Seminary Student here in Pittsburgh.

The first link I included in the OP sells the book for $8.99 plus shipping. I would think that it is very inexpensive.

The second link has a place where you can download a copy for $15. Is such not worth the price of getting Baptism right?

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 18, 2009)

I've heard the same superlative stated of Marcel's work but thanks for the heads up:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/022717027X]Amazon.com: Biblical Doctrine of Infant Baptism (Library of Theological Translations): Pierre-Charles Marcel, Philip Edgcumbe Hughes: Books[/ame]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 18, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I've heard the same superlative stated of Marcel's work but thanks for the heads up...



As have I... the difference being that Marcel's work - among others - has been interacted with by credo opponents.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 18, 2009)

Man, if I could fetch $2,239.88 for 73 pages of opining, maybe I would change my position on baptism!  Thanks for the links to a much more reasonably priced source. I did the download version. Since he is a Bob Jones grad, I thought it would be more prudent to purchase the electronic version so that there would be appropriate separation (not sure if it is primary or secondary) for my apostate ways.

Seriously, it looks good. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 18, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Man, if I could fetch $2,239.88 for 73 pages of opining, maybe I would change my position on baptism!  Thanks for the links to a much more reasonably priced source. I did the download version. Since he is a Bob Jones grad, I thought it would be more prudent to purchase the electronic version so that there would be appropriate separation (not sure if it is primary or secondary) for my apostate ways.
> 
> Seriously, it looks good. Thanks for the tip.



A BJU grad and a GPTS grad. I guess I won't be the first one. The way it looks right now, I won't be the last either.


----------



## re4med (Jul 19, 2009)

Just an FYI...I have confirmed the author of this book on baptism as a guest on Covenant Radio. The boradcast will likely be in September. Morre information as I get it.


----------



## ExGentibus (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for the links! it looks very interesting.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 19, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard the same superlative stated of Marcel's work but thanks for the heads up...
> ...



Do you think this new book will present any new exegetical insights or arguments?

I'm not asking to be contrary, I'm just wondering.


----------



## Quickened (Jul 19, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I've heard the same superlative stated of Marcel's work but thanks for the heads up:
> 
> Amazon.com: Biblical Doctrine of Infant Baptism (Library of Theological Translations): Pierre-Charles Marcel, Philip Edgcumbe Hughes: Books



I've run across this a time or two and was thinking about it. Thanks for the heads up.

Do you know anyone here who may have commented on it in a thread?


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jul 19, 2009)

I must get a copy.


----------



## Sven (Jul 19, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I've heard the same superlative stated of Marcel's work but thanks for the heads up:
> 
> Amazon.com: Biblical Doctrine of Infant Baptism (Library of Theological Translations): Pierre-Charles Marcel, Philip Edgcumbe Hughes: Books



Marcel's book is one of the best to date. I am not familiar with this new one, so if you think this is better than Marcel, then it surely must be worth a read.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 20, 2009)

I started Marcel a while back even though it might be hazardous to my employment. This new one looks interesting and worth a read insofar as it represents the shift of a practicing credo to paedo.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 20, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Mr. Wieland, you should buy us all a copy.



At least the baptists. Call it missions work and send mine UPS.


----------



## DonP (Jul 20, 2009)

I read all of his articles on the site. The book may be more exhaustive but he leaves out some important points that I think are vital. 

The main things missing here for me was that Water Baptism is not Holy Spirit Baptism. The Baptists get these two mixed up in verses. 

Buried with Him in Baptism is not speaking about water baptism, it is speaking about our actual death and new birth in Spirit Baptism. 

So not only does the type not apply anyway, the passage is not referring to the sacrament. 

So water baptism is to symbolize what is happening in Spirit Baptism. The Spirit is poured out on us, from above, descending on us. Just as it did Jesus when He was baptized. 

If mode is important, which to an extent I think it is in Baptism and in the Supper we pour or sprinkle as in the purification, but not immerse or dip.

Also the only ones ever immersed were the lost in Noah's flood and the lost army of Pharoah. Though the Israelites as they went across on dry ground were not enveloped or immersed, but it says they were baptized in the Red Sea, perhaps by a sprinkling of the waters on them as they were being held back by wind; whereas the Egyptians were immersed to death. 


Also he did not mention anything about the Spirit being poured out on the priests. Oil was poured on them. This was a symbol of the out pouring of the Spirit on them. It was anointing or a symbol of identification with the Spirit. This was signified by the anointing or pouring of oil on the head and down the robe of the priest. 
Water baptism is the identification with Christ and union with Him. So the same applies to water baptism now. Pouring or sprinkling as in purification. 

Anything but making a big production of getting people totally wet, wasting water which has been and is in short supply in many places, and polluting the bowl or tank by putting something symbolically dirty into it. This is why most washings were not in basins, but pouring. 

Maybe these are covered in the whole book. Lots of this scripture on sprinkling as purification is covered in threads here.


----------



## CDM (Jul 20, 2009)

Mr. Wieland, how does this book measure up against Marcel's work?

Thanks,


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jul 20, 2009)

PeaceMaker said:


> I read all of his articles on the site. The book may be more exhaustive but he leaves out some important points that I think are vital.
> 
> The main things missing here for me was that Water Baptism is not Holy Spirit Baptism. The Baptists get these two mixed up in verses.
> 
> ...



Hello PeaceMaker:

The Book does address the "missing points" that you made above. He has a whole section relating to the Baptist views of Romans 6:1-11 and Col 2:8ff. He delves into how the Baptists misuse the Greek word _Bapto_. He painstakingly points out that "Water Baptism Illustrates the Baptism of the Holy Spirit."

I appreciate your concerns, but if you do read the book, then you will find that your concerns are molified.

Blessings,

Rob

-----Added 7/20/2009 at 01:46:08 EST-----



CDM said:


> Mr. Wieland, how does this book measure up against Marcel's work?
> 
> Thanks,



I have not read Marcel's book - but I will!

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## Steve Owen (Jul 21, 2009)

CalvinandHodges said:


> Hi:
> 
> If credo-baptists can refute the presentation of Baptism given in this book, then they have refuted the whole of infant baptism, and not simply their peculiar understanding of it:


I've read a lot of stuff on infant baptism and never found anything persuasive to me. Has this fellow got a new killer argument that I won't have seen before? If so, can you share it with us please and save me spending more money on books?

Steve


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 21, 2009)

Steve Owen said:


> CalvinandHodges said:
> 
> 
> > Hi:
> ...



I, too, have read almost all the 'must read' books on paedo baptism. I've honestly tried to put my predisposition on the shelf. Obviously, none of them have convinced me. In the course of hundreds of years no book has been written that nails the position down into an irrefutable position until now? I don't think so.


----------



## R Harris (Jul 21, 2009)

Actually I think Doug Wilson's book _To a Thousand Generations_ is also an excellent book on infant baptism. His chapter "Circumcision in the New Testament" is worth the price of the book alone. He deals with many of the issues of circumcision that Marcel dealt with in his book, but I think he added a different twist to things in his exegesis of Acts 18.


----------



## Steve Owen (Jul 21, 2009)

If one agrees with the main argument of a book then one will tend to think it unanswerable. I think the arguments in _Covenant Children Today_ by Alan Conner and _A Reformed Baptist manifesto_ by Waldron & Barcellos are unanswerable. Come to thnk of it, I tend to think all my arguments are unanswerable.  

It just goes to prove the truth of Prov 18:17. 

Steve


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 21, 2009)

pointless thread
fodder for the contentious
closing


----------

